# The Osprey is Back for the Autumn and Winter



## jeffashman (Sep 25, 2021)

This was taken hand held at extreme range, so it came out pretty crappy. Note to self, take the tripod when you take the Sigma 50-500mm.


sep25202107 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Sep 26, 2021)

I agree with your analysis of the IQ J 😉 but always nice to see (and capture) these majestic birds.  Ours have all bogged off back to Africa for the winter.  No travel restrictions for them😂


----------



## Scott Whaley (Sep 26, 2021)

I like it.   Maybe it is Oscar the a Osprey that comes here during the Spring & Summer.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 26, 2021)

I can see why you would want to take a picture of that, it's a nice scene. I hear ya on the tripod. I need to get my butt up to Brandon and get my small tripod out of storage. It's small enough that I can carry it on my camera back-pack and take with me on my bike. Now I just need a small, packable chair to go with it. My knees scream from squatting too much.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 26, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I agree with your analysis of the IQ J 😉 but always nice to see (and capture) these majestic birds.  Ours have all bogged off back to Africa for the winter.  No travel restrictions for them😂


Yeah, the lens was every where, so I was lucky to get some shots off.


Scott Whaley said:


> I like it.   Maybe it is Oscar the a Osprey that comes here during the Spring & Summer.


It's possible. I'll have several months to get some quality pics of it, hopefully.


K9Kirk said:


> I can see why you would want to take a picture of that, it's a nice scene. I hear ya on the tripod. I need to get my butt up to Brandon and get my small tripod out of storage. It's small enough that I can carry it on my camera back-pack and take with me on my bike. Now I just need a small, packable chair to go with it. My knees scream from squatting too much.


I have a light weight, but solid aluminum 80" tripod that I can strap to the bottom of the camera bag I have coming in tomorrow. I agree on the lightweight chair. I'll have to see what REI has in stock in the way of ultra-light camp chairs made for backpackers.


----------

